# Poppy's New Puppy Cut



## wavlngth (Feb 1, 2011)

This is Poppy's second puppy cut. We like this one better than the first attempt. On Poppy's first cut, the groomer was a little blunt above the eyes and cut Poppy's beautiful eye lashes. It made her look angry all the time. This time we told her to leave the eye lashes alone and to cut the brow a little less straight. Overall we are happy with the cut (until my wife told me it was $57 tip included).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poppy looks adorable. It's a great cut! Perfect for this time of year.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a doll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I really like it too! Well balanced! Kudo's to your groomer!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww, she looks cute! I love that bandana too.


----------



## wavlngth (Feb 1, 2011)

dodrop82 said:


> I really like it too! Well balanced! Kudo's to your groomer!


I'm no expert, but I think it looks balanced because the groomer used a scissors instead of a clippers. I think it looks a little more natural that way too. It's 1 1/2 inches so Poppy should be ready for the Houston heat.

Tim


----------



## Bramble's Mummy (Mar 4, 2010)

She looks gorgeous! We have a little 'Poppy' who just had her second hair cut last week too! How old is your lovely Poppy?


----------



## wavlngth (Feb 1, 2011)

Bramble's Mummy said:


> She looks gorgeous! We have a little 'Poppy' who just had her second hair cut last week too! How old is your lovely Poppy?


Poppy will be 1 year old on May 11th.


----------



## Bramble's Mummy (Mar 4, 2010)

Our Poppy will be 6 months on 30 April!


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

She looks beautiful! She probably feels wonderful too...I know how much better Kirby feels once he has his puppy cut. I love his hair long but I truly think he is happier with short hair.  I also just love the way your groomer (and mine) keep those sweet Havanese feet trimmed like that. I hate to see it when they do a "poodle trim" on the feet and you can see their nails. Hate it! 

Also...I just think the name "Poppy" has to be one of my very favorite names ever! She's just lovely~


----------

